# Who needs Turkey Decoys?



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I've concluded I have too many decoys! My addiction is now someones benefit.

I've got the Flambeau Masters Series flock, which includes a jake, feeding hen, and upright hen with stakes. They are used but in good shape. 

I'm willing to give them to anyone who is a new turkey hunter and CANNOT AFFORD decoys.

Please, if you say you need them and really don't, you've got to live with that...

PM me if you or someone you know, who is just getting started and perhaps cannot afford dekes and could use some. No need to post anything publicly...


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Good for u dude...I was starting to believe people in the fishing forum that u were a terrible human, but then u go and do this...AND TOTALLY REDEEM YOURSELF! Lol ill add a primos freak call to the pile since I cannot use it anymore.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Ps...still pm firefighter..ill be just giving it to him to add to the mix..and please people..don't be that guy.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

flockshot said:


> Good for u dude...I was starting to believe people in the fishing forum that u were a terrible human, but then u go and do this...AND TOTALLY REDEEM YOURSELF! Lol ill add a primos freak call to the pile since I cannot use it anymore.


 
Remind me to throat chop you on Monday .



Alright. Now we've got 3 dekes and a friction call.
[/COLOR] 
PM me if you or someone you know needs em (details aren't necessary, but a little info will help me decide who gets the supplies. I WILL NOT reveal who they are sent to).


----------



## no thyme (Jun 25, 2009)

very kind thing to do!! bravo.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Great gesture guys....once again, Tomfoolery showing some class!  :lol:


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone interested, on the sportsmen of faith, check out the Pay it Forward thread. We are trying to get young hunters set up with unused hunting equipment but haven't had much response. No strings just want to help any young or new hunters.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

mathewshooter said:


> Anyone interested, on the sportsmen of faith, check out the Pay it Forward thread. We are trying to get young hunters set up with unused hunting equipment but haven't had much response. No strings just want to help any young or new hunters.


It is a great idea, but unfortunately I don't think it will get used much over there. Best bet would be to contact Steve and see if he can set up a Pay it Forward forum down by the classifieds.....I think it would be utilized A LOT if it were set up that way.


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

that is extremely generous of you. i have been attempting this turkey thing for a couple of yrs, with no tags filled. I have access to a great piece of property for these dang things, but would much rather come along on one of your spearing adventures


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

chasin tail said:


> that is extremely generous of you. i have been attempting this turkey thing for a couple of yrs, with no tags filled. I have access to a great piece of property for these dang things, but would much rather come along on one of your spearing adventures


Tail.......I'm only about 10/15 minutes away and would be more than willing to help you tag a bird. Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

You guys got a good thing going here, and I'd like to throw in an Advantage Camo XL vest and seat cushion. This is perfect for anyone hunting turkeys with a shotgun that likes to be mobile. The vest holds 8 shells and has room for your calls and a couple fold up decoys in the back. Let me know.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Wally Gator comes through big!

Keep sending the PM's guys. We'll give it a few more days and get this stuff out to those that need it!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Great gestures of sportsman ship, coo does to you all!


----------



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

You see ....firefighters and police can get along. :lol: Nice gesture fellas, now lets get this gear into someones hands that can enjoy it!!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Bluesuten said:


> You see ....firefighters and police can get along. :lol: Nice gesture fellas, now lets get this gear into someones hands that can enjoy it!!


Everyone has to set aside their differences now and then for a good cause, and with the way things are going with the state, police and fireman need each others backs now more than ever.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

True Frigging That. Nicely done, fellas.


----------

